# gear: real of fake??



## hiletron (Mar 4, 2016)

so, goin' to do my first cycle dbol + test e, does anyone have expirience with Designeroids? is it safe to use, is it pure?  anyone knows anything about them?

i couldnt put pictures, so here is link of gear: http://imgur.com/4kW00l6


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 4, 2016)

**** off shill


----------



## hiletron (Mar 4, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> **** off shill



huh m8? whats wrong with u


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 4, 2016)

I can't help but find the humor in the smoked glass with fancy script writing. Its called DESIGNERoids..... Very sexy!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 4, 2016)

I believe I saw this line in Nordstroms last weekend....Very high end, only available in the finest of stores.....


----------



## hiletron (Mar 4, 2016)

troll at finest :S


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 4, 2016)

hiletron said:


> huh m8? whats wrong with u



I'm hungry and have a short temper. 

Spamming up 4 year old threads with comments I'd expect from a 12 year old is not exactly a good start.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2016)

hiletron said:


> so, goin' to do my first cycle dbol + test e, does anyone have expirience with Designeroids? is it safe to use, is it pure?  anyone knows anything about them?
> 
> i couldnt put pictures, so here is link of gear: http://imgur.com/4kW00l6



I have viewed the attached photo. Your gear is legit.


----------



## anewguy (Mar 4, 2016)

hiletron said:


> so, goin' to do my first cycle dbol + test e, does anyone have expirience with Designeroids? is it safe to use, is it pure?  anyone knows anything about them?
> 
> i couldnt put pictures, so here is link of gear: http://imgur.com/4kW00l6



So confused..  Why would anyone purchase this


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 4, 2016)

But it's designer brah. Designer > pharma


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 4, 2016)

hahahaha.  This guy lasted long....


----------



## mickems (Mar 4, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> I believe I saw this line in Nordstroms last weekend....Very high end, only available in the finest of stores.....



Elite gear for the posh trendsetters. lol.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 4, 2016)

I figured he was posting all that dumb shit just so he could pm. ****ing idiot.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 20, 2016)

What this stuff real or fake?


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 20, 2016)

And what is another name for tamoximed?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 20, 2016)

anewguy said:


> So confused..  Why would anyone purchase this



To get ****in swole brah


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 21, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> And what is another name for tamoximed?


Tamoxifen citrate is the active substance, and there a lot of brand names: tamoxiver, tamoximed, tamoxyl etc.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 21, 2016)

TwinPeaks said:


> Tamoxifen citrate is the active substance, and there a lot of brand names: tamoxiver, tamoximed, tamoxyl etc.



K what is it? Sorry newby here lol


----------



## thqmas (Mar 21, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> What this stuff real or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems legit bro


----------

